# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  khi bật FIREFOX lên thì nó tự download tệp nén FF-CONFIG.ZIP

## dangvanthao

không hiểu sao sau mới đây mỗi khi tôi bật trình duyệt firefox lên thì pc tự download về 1 tệp nén ff-config.zip. nội dung bên trong chỉ chứa các chương trình ask toolbar thì phải. thật phiền!
mong các pro chỉ giúp tôi cách khắc phục.
thanks !

----------


## canhosaigon

nếu vậy bạn ngắt download đi .hoặc cứ down toolbar đó .sau từ menu tools của trình duyệt chọn mục add/on rồi unistall bỏ nó đi là hết ngay thôi mà

----------


## demchauau1

cái này là cái cập nhật của ff đó! bạn gỡ add-on ra là ok

----------


## phongnet.com

sở dĩ có cái khoản này chắc là do bạn đã cài soft nào đó của ask và tiện tay nhấn next --> cài luôn cả ask toolbar. cách khắc phục đơn giản nhất là bạn remove cái soft đó ra cài lại mà chú ý bỏ qua phần ask toolbar

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

> không hiểu sao sau mới đây mỗi khi tôi bật trình duyệt firefox lên thì pc tự download về 1 tệp nén ff-config.zip. nội dung bên trong chỉ chứa các chương trình ask toolbar thì phải. thật phiền!
> mong các pro chỉ giúp tôi cách khắc phục.
> thanks !


ban vao phan tien ich rui go bo cai âsk do di nha.01656067762

----------

